# Looking to purchase a Colt SAA - but which one?



## Texas Yankee (Nov 25, 2020)

I used to be a semi-auto guy, but over the past year or two revolvers have grabbed my attention - I've started researching and reading about the Colt SAA, but as with a lot of guns there are many variations and calibers, so I'm looking for suggestions \ advice \ guidance on which model to try to locate and purchase, based on my preliminary criteria:


new, or very good => excellent condition, but I'm looking for a shooter, not a collectible
blued with CCH frame, versus nickel (LOL, since they don't come in stainless) 
3rd or 4th generation
5 1\2" or 7 1\2" barrel
chambered in (order of preference) .45 ACP (because I have a lot of .45 ACP on hand),.38 Special, or .357 Magnum

Is anything in my criteria gonna be too rare or difficult to find, or make obtaining one significantly more expensive? 

Thanks in advance for any guidance \ suggestions !


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Texas Yankee said:


> I used to be a semi-auto guy, but over the past year or two revolvers have grabbed my attention - I've started researching and reading about the Colt SAA, but as with a lot of guns there are many variations and calibers, so I'm looking for suggestions \ advice \ guidance on which model to try to locate and purchase, based on my preliminary criteria:
> 
> 
> new, or very good => excellent condition, but I'm looking for a shooter, not a collectible
> ...


If you're looking for a shooter and not a collectible then you're better off looking for a Uberti/Cimmaron reproduction in .45 LC, .38 Special/357 Magnum. Or a Ruger Vaquero in those same calibers. As far as I know none except for the Ruger Vaquero come in .45ACP including original Colts. Uberti/Cimmaron makes them in stainless steel as well. Which for all intents and purposes makes a better shooter as there is no finish to wear off over time. That is if you care about that? Any original Colt SAA is more than likely going to be expensive and like any other gun that has a significant collectors value is better off not being fired. New, or very good => excellent condition, you can expect to pay around $2,500 and up for a 3rd generation Colt. A 4th generation maybe $1,200 to $2,500. Of course price will depend on condition, historical significance and rarity. Those are just average prices, it would be nearly impossible for me to accurately price every one.

You can get a Talo Ruger Vaquero "Bird's Head" in .45ACP that lists for $849. Ruger also makes a SAA .45LC that comes with a convertible cylinder in .45ACP. Uberti/Cimmaron has a wider variety of models to choose from. Depending on the model they list from $600 for their base model to $1,200 for their most expensive one. Taylor&Company is an importer of Uberti made firearms. Pietta another manufacturer makes SAA replica's for E.M.F Company. As far as those replica's go depending on the specific model their prices and quality are about the same.


----------



## Texas Yankee (Nov 25, 2020)

Great information - thanks very much! I'll have to take a closer look at the Ruger - any thoughts on Uberti


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Texas Yankee said:


> Great information - thanks very much! I'll have to take a closer look at the Ruger - any thoughts on Uberti


You're welcome.

Those three are mine. The blued one's I'll never shoot as I bought them for no other reason other than I like them and I don't want to put any wear and tear on the finish. The Uberti/Cimmaron guns are really nice guns. The fit and finish are excellent and I really like the looks of the "Lightning" style grip frame. Something that Colt never made for their SAA's. The "Lightning" grip frame was used on Colt's Model 1877 double action revolver. Uberti/Cimmaron calls their SAA revolver the "Thunderer" with that style grip frame. My stainless steel Uberti/Cimmaron is their "Doc Holiday" model in .45LC. I also have a "Thunderer" in .22.

I don't own a Ruger Vaquero but I do own a Super Blackhawk "Bisley" in .44 Magnum and a .22 Bearcat. Ruger's are built like tanks. As I mentioned earlier if you really want one in .45 ACP the Vaquero is the way to go. They too are a close copy of Colt's SAA but they incorporate a transfer bar so you can safely load and carry them with 6 rounds. So you get the looks of a Colt SAA but with a modern day safety feature. Uberti/Cimmarons do not have that feature. However on their blued "Thunderer" model there's a little metal hammer block right below the firing pin. When you cock the hammer about 1/8th of an inch to it's first "click" that little metal piece will protrude out preventing the hammer from going forward, this way you can safely carry it with 6 rounds. Not all of their guns have that feature. The "Doc Holiday" and the laser engraved "Cattleman" do not. They may have incorporated that feature on all of their newer guns. I really don't know? But it's something to look for. You can also push the cylinder pin back about 1/4 inch this will also push the hammer back so the firing pin is not resting on the primer if the gun is loaded with 6 rounds. 

The Ruger's have a floating firing pin that is built within the frame instead of one that is fixed to the hammer. This allows for a transfer bar safety. When the hammer is at rest the transfer bar drops down and the face of the hammer rests on the frame. When the hammer is cocked and the gun is ready to fire the transfer bar moves up in between the hammer and firing pin which allows the gun to fire. The .22 Bearcat also has that feature. Without those features these guns have to be carried with five rounds and the hammer down on an empty chamber.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

All Colt SAA are expensive. If your looking for a shooter I would look at the Ruger or the various copies named. The New Vaquero pictured is a great shooter and can be carried safely with six rounds. The Colt pictured is a prize that I shoot rarely. The Ruger's going price I do not know. Mine was bought years ago for about $550.00. I'm sure they're more now. The Colt SAA 3 rd generation in Very Good condition is now priced at about four times as much. With the CZ buy out of Colt I predict the "Original" Colt prices on any Colt are going to go up quite a bit.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Thank you for the information


----------

